# Coffein free coffee



## soraya (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, I am trying to avoid coffein, is the coffein free coffee really without coffein?

Thanks


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Caffeine? Coffein is the German spelling.

It is more or less devoid of caffeine. There will be a very tiny amount but negligible.

Swiss water process decaffeinated beans are the best.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Swiss Water Process are 99.9% caffeine free, tested. I can't remember about CO2 or Mountain Water processes. Just avoid MC Process, too many chemicals!


----------



## soraya (Mar 11, 2014)

Aaah, thanks for that


----------

